# Nordspanien (Asturien) Erlaubnis



## JahBal (15. September 2016)

He Leute

Mache einen kleinen Trip nach Nordspanien unter anderem zum Meeresspinnfischen. Flug geht nach Bilbao. Von dort werde ich dann nach Santander oder so und Umgebung fahren. Auto habe ich. Zielfisch ist wohl Wolfsbarsch keine ahnung ob da sonst noch größere Freiwasserarten vorkommen (Bonito, Barrakuda, Bluefish ???) Werde nur Spinnfischen. Weiss jemand wie es mit der Erlaubnis aussieht ? Wo bekomme ich die (ähnlich wie auf den Canaren beim Bürgeramt ?). Wenn jemand genaue Infos wo ich die Karte in Santander bekomme hat wäre super. Hab noch gültigen Erlaubnisschein von den Kanaren (mitnehmen und ggf. dummstellen "ist der nicht für ganz spanien"). Bin nur 7 Tage da und ich weiss wie das laufen kann da verliert man schnell mal einen ganzen Tag nur um die Lizenz zu bekommen.

Werde dann wenn ich wieder da bin aufjedenfall berichten wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Butzenräuber (16. September 2016)

*AW: Nordspanien (Asturien) Erlaubnis*

Moin

In Galizien/Vigo hole ich mir die immer bei der Ordnungsbehörde. Wie die genau heißt weiß ich nicht. Dauert meist 15 Minuten bis ich durch bin und kostet dort unter 5€. Gilt aber nur für die Region. Müsste eigentlich bei dir nicht viel anders sein. Wann willst du denn dort angeln? Oktober bis Dezember fand ich immer am besten was die Wolfsbarschangelei angeht. Fische vernünftiges Gerät da und nicht so Spielkram wie man es hier benutzt wenn du in den Felsen angelst. 80-100g / 3m sollte deine Rute schon haben, damit du auch was entgegen setzen kannst. Morgens und Abends sowie beim Tidenwechsel wie immer am besten. Wenn die Sonne rausguckt und und die Lubinas nicht mehr die Wobbler etc attakieren, probiers mit Oberflächenköder. Adrenalin pur. Als beifang gibts mal n Pollak oder ne Makrele. Kann man mit den Kanaren nicht vergleichen. Ps: Besorg dir Filssohle. die Steine können ganz schön ruchtschig sein. Wirst auf jedenfall Adrenalin pur haben...


----------



## JahBal (16. September 2016)

*AW: Nordspanien (Asturien) Erlaubnis*

Ja bin jetzt ab dem 19. September da für ne Woche. Inwiefern meinste kann man das nicht mit Kanaren vergleichen ? Gerät ist klar wobei ich finde 40-80g reicht völlig um geziehlt auf Wolfsbarsch zu angeln. Ja Topwater ist der Hammer auf Wolfsbarsch macht übelst viel Spaß und Bisse sind der Hammer. Das mit dem Fils ist aufjedenfall ein guter Tip bekomme ich wahrscheinlich da im Angelladen. 

Falls dich interessiert hab mal vor ner weile längeren bericht zu Lanzarote geschrieben. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317355

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Butzenräuber (19. September 2016)

*AW: Nordspanien (Asturien) Erlaubnis*

Ok von dem Bericht wusste ich nichts... Ich habe mein Geschirr immer bisl stärker, da ich die Fische meist so ausm Wasser ziehe und die Wolfsbarsche in der Ecke verdammt groß werden können. 80cm+ ist keine Seltenheit, zumindest in Galizien und das Meer ist dort ziemlich rau. Aber warum solls in Asturien nicht anders sein? Lanzarote ist von den Kanaren die einzige Insel auf der du Wolfsbarsche fängst. Hätte auch mal wieder bock auffe Kanaren, ist 2 Jahre her... Lanzarote war ich aber leider noch nicht. Bin vor 2 Jahren extra zum angeln nach Fuerteventura gefahren und macht süchtig!!! #h

Viel Erfolg!


----------

